# Plastic Back Into Oil



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

as a family who recycles, this intrigues me. I am stunned at the amount of recyclable "garbage" that Rick takes to the recycle bins twice a month. Amazing how much just 2 people could be throwing away, and now that my daughter and grandaughter live with us, our recycle bins runneth over.

Plastic Back Into Oil


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We have a 32gallon for wet trash and a 64gallon for recycles.They both get filled weekly.A shame huh!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4ME said:


> We have a 32gallon for wet trash and a 64gallon for recycles.They both get filled weekly.A shame huh!


containers for: plastic, cardboard, aluminum, glass, and newspapers. Keeps Rick busy!


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like the "Mr Fusion" machine that was in the Back to the Future movies. Doc ran the time machine with garbage. Maybe the future is now!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so we use all this energy to convert oil into plastic and now we use more to change it back? I guess I don't see why we don't jsut recycle the plastic?









Incidentally, since they expanded our recycling program, in a typical week our family of 4 has 1-2 tall kitchen bags worth of trash. We plan to start composting next year to reduce that further .


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

They charge us to recycle here in Central, OH unless you cart it off yourself. I wanted to do my part and saw some of my neighbors had those green, blue, and red bins for recycling...$50/mo for them to pickup. Recycling center is over 20 miles away...forget it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

ReCyclying is only a Feel Good Thing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

danny285 said:


> ReCyclying is only a Feel Good Thing.


?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have to wonder how much energy it used to make the oil. Maybe some solar panels would run it. Anyway very cool and a good idea if it doesn't use more energy then it makes. We need to stop over packaging, I swear we have more package material then the product the is inside.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

The over-packaging is normally there to prevent theft. Stores want highly stolen items like tools and toys hard to get into so they can't be removed easily from the package in the store and placed in a pocket or coat. Small electronics are the worst with the exception of Apple products which are neatly boxed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dub said:


> The over-packaging is normally there to prevent theft. Stores want highly stolen items like tools and toys hard to get into so they can't be removed easily from the package in the store and placed in a pocket or coat. Small electronics are the worst with the exception of Apple products which are neatly boxed.


yesterday while looking at those tall plastic storage drawers at Walmart, I opened a drawer to find someone had neatly sliced open the package of something and removed the item and discarded the packaging in the drawer. Theft 101


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The over-packaging is normally there to prevent theft. Stores want highly stolen items like tools and toys hard to get into so they can't be removed easily from the package in the store and placed in a pocket or coat. Small electronics are the worst with the exception of Apple products which are neatly boxed.


yesterday while looking at those tall plastic storage drawers at Walmart, I opened a drawer to find someone had neatly sliced open the package of something and removed the item and discarded the packaging in the drawer. Theft 101








[/quote]

Back when I worked retail in college we have a video of a guy who takes a $1000 software package boxed and RFID tagged for those door scanners...he nonchalantly flips it up over his back over the detectors and catches it without any sudden or distracting movements on the front. Goes right outside the range of the sensors no one notices. This was pre-Youtube days and if I had a copy of it, it would make an amazing video.


----------

